# CHAT



## Slow42 (Nov 24, 2019)

what does it mean when the chat icon turns red and I see, what I assume is the number of people in the chat room.  Is it just that someone has entered? Thanks


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 24, 2019)

Never noticed it turn red, I thought it always was. and yes the number is the number of people in the room.


----------

